# Glock 22 40 S&W



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

I need a bit of advice. Every evening I take the Glock out the save. Chamber a round holster it or hide it next to my bed within quick reach, if needed. This results in me getting up every morning, removing the magazine, un-chambering the round by coking it out and releasing the action by pulling the trigger, before locking it away in my safe. The Glock does not have a de-cocking device. This "dry-firing" every morning, can it damage my Glock?


----------



## wildeboer (Apr 22, 2007)

*dry fire*

Bushkey, ek dri-fire my Z88 daagliks al vir die afgelope 17 jaar sonder enige foute, ek ken nie die Glock so goed maar het dit n nie n hamer agter om met die duim te laat sak??


----------



## Gates (Feb 24, 2007)

Negative, but it won't damage it to leave it cocked. either.


----------



## Gates (Feb 24, 2007)

More food for thought, if you have the only key to the safe, Why not leave it loaded, empty fire arm is worthless. Safe gun handling is key.


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Hello Bushkey

I agree with Gates completly, leave it loaded and lock it in the safe like that ready for action but if you are not happy with that plan then remove the Mag and cycle the slide to remove the round from the chamber, I carry my Glock 19 all day, and at night it is under my pillow.The only time that I dont have it is when I am swimming. I carry it with a round in the chamber in a fobus GL2 roto holder. The point is that the pistol has lived its life 'cocked' and was designed to do so. As for a Dry fire, you wont hurt the Glock but it will serve no purpose. Why dont you get a comfy holster and carry your pistol, I have to as I am a farmer and the only person that I can call on to fight my battles is my self. Great country where the national passtime is murdering farmers. you have helped me with my bow questions and I am verry happy to help with pistol questions. 

keep safe 
Bushcat


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Bushcat - why don'y you swim with it??? The fobus is perfectly waterproof! Just make sure that you use a nylon - not leather - belt! LOL!

Bushkey - Seriously, don't unload it in the morning. Just return it to the safe. That eliminates a lot of handling, and you will know that it is always loaded. You should treat it as always loaded anyway.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Bossie,

It's a Glock! The AK47 of hand guns. Those things are almost indestructable.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Bushcat said:


> Hello Bushkey
> 
> I agree with Gates completly, leave it loaded and lock it in the safe like that ready for action but if you are not happy with that plan then remove the Mag and cycle the slide to remove the round from the chamber, I carry my Glock 19 all day, and at night it is under my pillow.The only time that I dont have it is when I am swimming. I carry it with a round in the chamber in a fobus GL2 roto holder. The point is that the pistol has lived its life 'cocked' and was designed to do so. As for a Dry fire, you wont hurt the Glock but it will serve no purpose. Why dont you get a comfy holster and carry your pistol, I have to as I am a farmer and the only person that I can call on to fight my battles is my self. Great country where the national passtime is murdering farmers. you have helped me with my bow questions and I am verry happy to help with pistol questions.
> 
> ...


Yes, my wife is a farmer and we live on the farm. So every evening when I get home I take the Glock out load it and carry it. This weapon is in my wifes name, so I can't carry it constantly. 

I was a Policeman for 15years, I was used to carrying every day. My service pistol was always one up. I bought another Glock for myself in 9mm. Waiting for the license. That one will be on my side day in and day out.


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Happy to hear that, loaded with the right ammo the 9mm is a great carry weapon. I use 124gr +p ammo made by Federal, but we cant always get the good stuff so I take whatever well known ammo that I can get, as long as it is Jacketed hollow point, 115gr and above and loaded to give good velocities.( Someone makes a 147gr 9mm but I think that it is to heavy and besides the 124gr +P scores higher in terms of knockout values so that is my first choice). You wont go wrong with the Glock and dont accesorise it. It is perfect as it leaves the factory. 

Bushkey you are an Elite man and I see that the "Synergy Extreme" 08 model is due to be launched this week in the US. How soon do we usualy have to wait until the new models arrive in the RSA. I mean it is October, so should I wait for the new models or just go and buy an 07 bow and be happy. With the strong rand vs $ I could probably get a good price on a new bow. 

Keep safe
Bushcat


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Bushcat said:


> Happy to hear that, loaded with the right ammo the 9mm is a great carry weapon. I use 124gr +p ammo made by Federal, but we cant always get the good stuff so I take whatever well known ammo that I can get, as long as it is Jacketed hollow point, 115gr and above and loaded to give good velocities.( Someone makes a 147gr 9mm but I think that it is to heavy and besides the 124gr +P scores higher in terms of knockout values so that is my first choice). You wont go wrong with the Glock and dont accesorise it. It is perfect as it leaves the factory.
> 
> Bushkey you are an Elite man and I see that the "Synergy Extreme" 08 model is due to be launched this week in the US. How soon do we usualy have to wait until the new models arrive in the RSA. I mean it is October, so should I wait for the new models or just go and buy an 07 bow and be happy. With the strong rand vs $ I could probably get a good price on a new bow.
> 
> ...


With the launch of the 06 Elite's, we could buy them even before the Americans could. We actually joked with them that we would buy it and ship it back to the guys in need of one. The Envy and Synergy alo landed here shortly after it was launched in America. I know of people(Americans) that ordered there Envey's before people in South Africa and had to wait longer then some of our guys. 

If you are patient then rather wait for the 08. It doesn't mean much shooting the 08 over the 07, but I know there is a few extra features on the 08 and it is apparently a little bit quicker.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Bushcat said:


> Happy to hear that, loaded with the right ammo the 9mm is a great carry weapon. I use 124gr +p ammo made by Federal, but we cant always get the good stuff so I take whatever well known ammo that I can get, as long as it is Jacketed hollow point, 115gr and above and loaded to give good velocities.( Someone makes a 147gr 9mm but I think that it is to heavy and besides the 124gr +P scores higher in terms of knockout values so that is my first choice). You wont go wrong with the Glock and dont accesorise it. It is perfect as it leaves the factory.
> 
> Bushkey you are an Elite man and I see that the "Synergy Extreme" 08 model is due to be launched this week in the US. How soon do we usualy have to wait until the new models arrive in the RSA. I mean it is October, so should I wait for the new models or just go and buy an 07 bow and be happy. With the strong rand vs $ I could probably get a good price on a new bow.
> 
> ...


You can contact Juan of the Bowshop in Pretoria. He inports them(Elite) he will have some more info for you. Here is his address. [email protected]


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Bushkey Thanks man I think that I will wait for a short while for the new model.

Thank you very much for your help.
Bushcat


----------

